# Adagietto or Anthology Strings



## Nikodeemus (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi guys!

I need a basic all-round string library and I'm thinking about choosing the 8dio path. I have some of their orchestral libraries already to start with.

Before I purchase I'd like to know some pro's and con's of these libraries though. I recently purchased the Agitato Legato Violins try-pack and there were some buggy notes inside the patches. Which is a shame because otherwise I like the tone and character very much. I wonder if there's a way to get rid of the buggy sounds with some editing?

Anyway, I would much appreciate any help I can get with this. Thanks!


----------



## Nikodeemus (Mar 1, 2020)

My computing resources are very limited (a laptop with only 12 gigs of RAM and 2.6 gHz CPU speed). So far I have been able to make orchestral tracks without any major issues but I'm wondering if the Anthology Strings with the Century Solo Brass woluld be too much already?

So if Adagietto has clean enough samples, I could choose that one.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Mar 1, 2020)

Century Strings may be a better choice to start on the 8dio path


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 1, 2020)

I have Adagietto and some of the old Adagios as well as the all the new Adagio libraries, which contain much of the Agitato samples, if not all of them (I have all the Agitatos as well). I really like them all but I'm not sure I would consider them an all around string library. Their strength is in the extremely emotional sound. Century Strings would definitely be the library for more of a workhorse string library from 8Dio, although I do not own that one yet. For workhorse libraries I have LASS and Hollywood Strings as well as the Symphony Essentials that comes with Komplete Ultimate. There are, of course, many other great options from budget friendly to very costly solutions that I would consider more of a workhorse string library than the 8Dio ones you mentioned.

If you had to choose between Adagietto, the Agitatos or the Adagios, I might lean towards the Adagios. The interface is more streamlined and it has some Ensembles and Chambers as well as solo strings so it can be more versatile. I wouldn't bother with Anthology since the new Adagios were meant to address some sound issues in Anthology so basically the same interface and samples but upgraded sound.

Edit: Since Anthology is now basically the same as what used to be called "Adagio: A part of the Anthology series bundle" then I would say go with Anthology over the Adagietto or even the Agitatos. I'm still glad that I own all of them for the extra Arcs.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 2, 2020)

pderbidge said:


> I wouldn't bother with Anthology since the new Adagios were meant to address some sound issues in Anthology so basically the same interface and samples but upgraded sound.



As far as I know (and had confirmed on this forum), the last Anthology/Adagio updates addressed any disparity between the two products, and now 'Anthology' is essentially the Adagios, in bundle form. Perhaps you could contact support if you have any doubts.


----------



## EgM (Mar 2, 2020)

el-bo said:


> As far as I know (and had confirmed on this forum), the last Anthology/Adagio updates addressed any disparity between the two products, and now 'Anthology' is essentially the Adagios, in bundle form. Perhaps you could contact support if you have any doubts.


Correct, Adagio is now the same as Anthology.


----------



## Krayh (Mar 2, 2020)

If I understand correctly not everything from the "old" Adagio is included in the Anthology.


----------



## robgb (Mar 2, 2020)

Adagietto is a great all around basic library, with some very nice legatos and some truly beautiful con sordino patches. You get the full ensemble as well as each section: violins, violas, cellos, basses. There are a few problems with the library—some odd squeaks here and there in some patches—but not enough to disqualify it. Overall the bang for the buck is pretty amazing, especially with the current leap year discount, which brings it in around $70. You won't have a lot of control with the library—it's pretty basic—but it does sound very, very nice, especially the con sordino sustains and the swell patches.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 2, 2020)

Krayh said:


> If I understand correctly not everything from the "old" Adagio is included in the Anthology.



Apparently there were a lot of individual arcs in the older Adagio and Agitato libraries that were Anthology replaced with a smaller, curated selection (Now accessed by a speed dial). However, the current Adagio libraries have adopted the same workflow.

Anthology now just represents a bulk saving on all the Adagio instruments, rather than picking them up piecemeal.

I think that's correct.


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 2, 2020)

el-bo said:


> As far as I know (and had confirmed on this forum), the last Anthology/Adagio updates addressed any disparity between the two products, and now 'Anthology' is essentially the Adagios, in bundle form. Perhaps you could contact support if you have any doubts.


Oh I am fully aware of the 8Dio history of Adagio to Adagietto to Anthology to The New Adagio etc... Here is a post I made not too long ago about it.



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/deal-on-8dio-anthology-worth-it.83541/post-4408968



A few months ago 8DIO had the "Anthology series" and then the "Adagio- A part of the Anthology Series bundle" as separate products with "Adagio- A part of the Anthology Series bundle" being the newer and updated one. It seem like what they have done recently is just renamed the "Adagio- A part of the Anthology Series bundle" as "Anthology" and gotten rid of what used to be called "Anthology" which I didn't realize they had done when I made my post. I agree with them doing this to further clear up the confusion of having the two in existence when they were essentially the same thing minus the fact that the Adagio branded product was the latest upgrade in sound and functionality. Still, I think they should have just called it Anthology 2, which would have been less confusing because as it stands people with the original Anthology can't tell that this current Anthology is an upgrade from the old one.

It should be noted that the "current" Anthology contains samples from Adagio and Agitato, incorporated in an upgraded and more stream lined interface. It does not contain "all" of the Adagio Arcs and legatos or even all of the Agitato Arcs and legatos but just the ones they felt would keep it a more streamlined and efficient product to use. I think that it's a shame that they didn't at least keep those old Adagio arcs in an extras folder at the very least since I do understand that they may not fit the new workflow but now there is no way to get access to those old and unique arcs. Seems like a waste to throw them out.

If you want the full picture take a read through the thread I posted above. It goes through all of this info in detail.


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 2, 2020)

robgb said:


> Adagietto is a great all around basic library, with some very nice legatos and some truly beautiful con sordino patches. You get the full ensemble as well as each section: violins, violas, cellos, basses. There are a few problems with the library—some odd squeaks here and there in some patches—but not enough to disqualify it. Overall the bang for the buck is pretty amazing, especially with the current leap year discount, which brings it in around $70. You won't have a lot of control with the library—it's pretty basic—but it does sound very, very nice, especially the con sordino sustains and the swell patches.



I agree, this is an amazing value for what you get, I just don' t think I would call it a main workhorse library and the OP will likely find the need for another String library to cover other genre's but then again I suppose that's true of most any library. I would look at this library for a more Emotive Sound and then pair it with something else, like Spitfire's Studio Strings to cover everything else.


----------



## robgb (Mar 2, 2020)

You might also consider SoundIron's Hyperion Strings Elements. Small sections, but a pretty great little library for not much money.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 2, 2020)

The 8 Dio strings have a wonderful sound. Century Strings and Agitato are a cool package.

I also have Anthology and Adagietto and despite all the little weaknesses here and there they are part of my solid tribe.

Concerning the question of the original post I would recommend Anthology.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 2, 2020)

pderbidge said:


> Oh I am fully aware of the 8Dio history of Adagio to Adagietto to Anthology to The New Adagio etc... Here is a post I made not too long ago about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, gotcha! 

A little while back i was trawling through threads, here, and watching/re-watching videos to try to get some clarity on the current state-of-play regarding these libraries. No doubt I read your posts during that period (So, thanks). Even so, by the time the inevitable flash sale came around I still had to clarify one more time, to make sure that buying Anthology wouldn't net me a lesser experience than buying the individual Adagio libraries. Perhaps once they've discontinued the Agitato series it will be much clearer.

And maybe one day they might be persuaded to gift those 'lost tapes' arcs, in an update


----------



## el-bo (Mar 2, 2020)

robgb said:


> You might also consider SoundIron's Hyperion Strings Elements. Small sections, but a pretty great little library for not much money.



I sold that to help finance Anthology. It seemed to have so much potential, but in the end I just didn't enjoy the sound. A shame, really.


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 2, 2020)

You've probably seen this but if not it may feed into your decision:


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 2, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> You've probably seen this but if not it may feed into your decision:



The problem is that the products recommended in this video, aside from the Agitato are no longer being sold by 8Dio


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 2, 2020)

el-bo said:


> And maybe one day they might be persuaded to gift those 'lost tapes' arcs, in an update



I would love that. I have all the original Adagios "except" for the Cello and I gambled and thought that 8Dio would run a really cheap flash sale on it and instead they released the new Adagio and discontinued all the old Adagio's at the same time. Ugh!


----------



## Gerbil (Mar 2, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> You've probably seen this but if not it may feed into your decision:



It was made before Anthology 1.3/Adagio v2 was released. For the money I think Anthology is an excellent library.


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 2, 2020)

pderbidge said:


> The problem is that the products recommended in this video, aside from the Agitato are no longer being sold by 8Dio



Yep - legit. Genuinely - the level of knowledge (and the preparedness to share it) in this forum ROCKS! Deferential cap doff to you!


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 2, 2020)

(Cross quoting here)


pderbidge said:


> I also would have kept a legacy folder of all the great and unique samples that existed in the original Adagio.



Yes! Maybe this content can be sold again in the future. Or better still _gifted_ to owners of certain 8dio products?


----------



## Nikodeemus (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks guys for the valuable advice!

After some consideration I ended up buying the Anthology-bundle (the new Adagios). I'm not sure if I made the best choice but at least there are a lot of articulations and different ensemble sizes. I haven't had time to test it properly yet though.

I couldn't get the keyswitches in the right place in my MIDI-keyboard. I mean they show on screen in Kontakt but are still placed too low in my MIDI-keyboard. Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 9, 2020)

Nikodeemus said:


> Thanks guys for the valuable advice!
> 
> After some consideration I ended up buying the Anthology-bundle (the new Adagios). I'm not sure if I made the best choice but at least there are a lot of articulations and different ensemble sizes. I haven't had time to test it properly yet though.
> 
> I couldn't get the keyswitches in the right place in my MIDI-keyboard. I mean they show on screen in Kontakt but are still placed too low in my MIDI-keyboard. Anybody else had this problem?



I think it will take time to get the best out of most libraries. It's important to learn how to play to their strengths and to tweak/massage various aspects to circumnavigate their flaws. I'm quite new to the library, and am only now getting in to learning how to use it. What sold it to me was hearing what the developers managed to get out of it. And while my own results are so far away from the demos on the 8DIO site, at least I know the potential exists within the library.

As to your key-switch issue: To the right of the volume-slider for each articulation, there are the 'CTRL' boxes with the key-switch locations. If you click-and-hold, while dragging up/down, you can chooses any keyboard location you like. If you have a smaller Midi-controller e.g 49-key (Like me), then consider using a separate, smaller (2-octave) controller that you can set up for key-switches. Alternatively, you can use any controller in which pads/buttons can be assigned to keys (Various mobile applications exist to do the same thing:



This is a much older app, and I'm not sure it still exists. However, I'm just using it as an example:


----------



## Nikodeemus (Mar 12, 2020)

el-bo said:


> I think it will take time to get the best out of most libraries. It's important to learn how to play to their strengths and to tweak/massage various aspects to circumnavigate their flaws. I'm quite new to the library, and am only now getting in to learning how to use it. What sold it to me was hearing what the developers managed to get out of it. And while my own results are so far away from the demos on the 8DIO site, at least I know the potential exists within the library.



Yeah, that's true. Every new library can be taken as a positive challenge. I'm sure this library will serve well in the future and even now.



el-bo said:


> As to your key-switch issue: To the right of the volume-slider for each articulation, there are the 'CTRL' boxes with the key-switch locations. If you click-and-hold, while dragging up/down, you can chooses any keyboard location you like. If you have a smaller Midi-controller e.g 49-key (Like me), then consider using a separate, smaller (2-octave) controller that you can set up for key-switches. Alternatively, you can use any controller in which pads/buttons can be assigned to keys (Various mobile applications exist to do the same thing:



Hey, thanks ever so much! This is a great help. Now I can hopefully dig into this library.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 13, 2020)

You're welcome! Have fun!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2020)

Nikodeemus said:


> Thanks guys for the valuable advice!
> 
> After some consideration I ended up buying the Anthology-bundle (the new Adagios). I'm not sure if I made the best choice but at least there are a lot of articulations and different ensemble sizes. I haven't had time to test it properly yet though.
> 
> I couldn't get the keyswitches in the right place in my MIDI-keyboard. I mean they show on screen in Kontakt but are still placed too low in my MIDI-keyboard. Anybody else had this problem?



Hi! I know it's been a while, but I wanted to make sure you knew that 8Dio will allow you to cross-grade from Anthology to Adagietto, Adagio 2.0 and Adagio Legacy (1.6, I believe). Anthology trumps the Adagio 2.0. However, Adagio legacy gives you access to all the excellent (and often quirky) patches that didn't make it into Anthology. For the price it's incredible value


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

After reading through this thread, I decided to re-visit my *8dio Adageitto* library. 

imho. It is one of their best strings libraries, and I would say it's very underrated.

I like it a lot, it is a solid, and very good sounding library to have, I would highly recommend it if you want a good sounding string library with the basic articulations, for individual string sections, and Full Ensembles as well. and it's also reasonably priced for what it offers. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> After reading through this thread, I decided to re-visit my *8dio Adageitto* library.
> 
> imho. It is one of their best strings libraries, and I would say it's very underrated.
> 
> ...



It's definitely a very nice library. My only qualm with it is that most (Perhaps none. I've yet to spend too much time with it) of the patches come without an 'expression' knob. This makes it a little harder to eke out a tamer performance from it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

el-bo said:


> It's definitely a very nice library. My only qualm with it is that most (Perhaps none. I've yet to spend too much time with it) of the patches come without an 'expression' knob. This makes it a little harder to eke out a tamer performance from it.



They have a Dynamics Knob on the GUI, you control it via CC1 (Mod Wheel). For Expression CC11, just use a fader on your controller to change it as you play/record.

I don't see any problem because they don't have an Expression knob on the GUI. It will respond to your CC11 data.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I don't see any problem because they don't have an Expression knob on the GUI. It will respond to your CC11 data.



Nope! Didn't know that  

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

Actually, the more I use 8dio Adagietto Strings, the more impressed I am with how great it sounds. 

If you have this library, don't ignore it (I regret I didn't pay too much attention to it), if you don't have it, consider buying it.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Actually, the more I use 8dio Adagietto Strings, the more impressed I am with how great it sounds.
> 
> If you have this library, don't ignore it (I regret I didn't pay too much attention to it), if you don't have it, consider buying it.



So much confusion in all of this stuff. But I can see there is definitely value, here. The full orchestra patches are definitely a great addition to the Adagio package. The whole thing seems to be pretty well-curated, actually. Would be a good grounding/foundation for some of the more rowdy Adagio patches 

I'd written it off as just an Adagio compilation. Also, I really hadn't realised about CC11 always going on in the background. On the one hand it's a little frustrating that I can't easily set it up to be linked to dynamics, on the mod-wheel (Maybe it's not a difficult tweak). But on the other hand it might stop me from being lazy...and linking the expression to dynamics. I know that I can get be much more expressive with two independent sliders, it's just that I much prefer the feel, action and 'throw' of a mod-wheel. Ah well...

Do you have Adagio and Agitato, also?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Do you have Adagio and Agitato, also?



Yes, I do.

Actually, I'm spending today Batch-Resaving all of my 8dio libraries, for some reason they are not loading fast enough, and checking the ones I rarely use.

Adagietto was one of them. I know I'm going to use Adageitto more frequently now. Also looking forward to the upcoming Century Strings 2.0 and Sordino Strings 2.0 on Monday.

I haven't used Adagio, or Agitato much, so I'm going to spend the weekend re-evaluating my 8dio libraries, I might be surprised again by how good some of these libraries are, but have been neglected. 

I also purchased 8dio Century Strings Ostinatos 2 today, haven't downloaded it yet, I have their Ostinato Strs. 1 , which is pretty good, I think version 2 will offer more possibilities, for creating some cool sounding, and more complex ostinatos.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I haven't used Adagio, or Agitato much, so I'm going to spend the weekend re-evaluating my 8dio libraries



I've spent most of the last couple of days trying to get a much better idea of Adagio. When I first got it I was in the throes of computer malfunction, and I didn't really give it the time or space it needed. Just sounded like a ton of samey (while being inconsistent across sections), quirky and perhaps not very useful material. Now I can sense the slight nuances between articulations a lot easier. And I can definitely see making various combinations/mini-templates that'll find their place.

Either way, I'd be really curious to hear your thoughts after your re-discovery. Between Anthology, Legacy Adagio and Adagietto, I think I'm covered. But there's still a nagging feeling that there's something that I'm missing by not having Agitato. I don't want to buy it, and can't afford to be a completionist. However, if there really is quite a lot of useful, really distinct content (Even if it's similar, but just much better in execution), then I might think about picking it up, piece-by-piece.

Cheers


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 15, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Hi! I know it's been a while, but I wanted to make sure you knew that 8Dio will allow you to cross-grade from Anthology to Adagietto, Adagio 2.0 and Adagio Legacy (1.6, I believe). Anthology trumps the Adagio 2.0. However, Adagio legacy gives you access to all the excellent (and often quirky) patches that didn't make it into Anthology. For the price it's incredible value


Wait i just want to be super clear here. If you buy Anthology, you can get access to all the discontinued original patches from Adagio, like the dozen (not sure the exact number) different types of legatos and arcs?!


----------



## ummon (Nov 15, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Wait i just want to be super clear here. If you buy Anthology, you can get access to all the discontinued original patches from Adagio, like the dozen (not sure the exact number) different types of legatos and arcs?!



That's correct. You have to pay 8$ crossgrade fee though.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Wait i just want to be super clear here. If you buy Anthology, you can get access to all the discontinued original patches from Adagio, like the dozen (not sure the exact number) different types of legatos and arcs?!



Yes! You also get Adagietto. But I'd make sure they're still allowing it. I see no reason why they shouldn't, but seeing as you don't yet own Anthology, it'd be worthwhile getting confirmation. 

The help box/dialog on their site makes it very easy to get answers


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 15, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Yes! You also get Adagietto. But I'd make sure they're still allowing it. I see no reason why they shouldn't, but seeing as you don't yet own Anthology, it'd be worthwhile getting confirmation.
> 
> The help box/dialog on their site makes it very easy to get answers





ummon said:


> That's correct. You have to pay 8$ crossgrade fee though.


This might genuinely be the best deal I've heard of in a while. 

I've been thinking it for a long time but i think 8dio is the best comeback story in the VI world. When they first came out they quickly got a reputation for libraries that only sound good in one very narrow context, and demos so gorgeous and well produced by incredible talents that it almost feels deceptive. But they kept chipping away at Adagio for years, and fast forward to now where Anthology has a good reputation in its own right and the Century series sounds incredibly beautiful to me. The people on their team have amazing ears for tone, color, and room. Huge credit to all their work and effort, even if that crossgrade is no longer an option


----------



## ummon (Nov 15, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I've been thinking it for a long time but i think 8dio is the best comeback story in the VI world. When they first came out they quickly got a reputation for libraries that only sound good in one very narrow context, and demos so gorgeous and well produced by incredible talents that it almost feels deceptive.



I ignored all their libraries for many years just because of that reputation. It's crazy that I'm now looking for Adagio and Agitato which have been available for so many years. They are not perfect but I haven't found any alternatives even out of Anthology's price range.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 16, 2020)

I am in the process of trying to thin the herd. Even my modest collection is overwhelming sometimes.

My strings libraries include Adagio, Adagio2, Adagietto, Agitato, and Anthology from 8Dio.

My description of the libaries

Adagio divides its 178 patches by instrument (Vln, Vla, Vlc, Bass), and with in that divides them further into ensemble (section), divisi, and solo. Within each of those is a dizzying array of articulations. It is borderline unmanageable, but some of the instruments sound so beautiful! I did find the Time Machine Pro patches to be a little quirky.

Adagio2 reduced the count to 167 patches, but the organization makes a lot more sense. Same four instruments, this time divided between ensemble (section), chamber (divisi?), and solo. There is a "master" patch for each instrument/size combination that makes things much easier to manage. On the other hand, some of the articulations from Adagio have gone missing.

Adagietto includes five groups - ensemble, bass, cello, viola, and violin. In spite of what might appear to be a disadvantate the library is a joy to work with. It includes enough articulations to keep most folks happy. If they added a master patch with all the articulations this would be close to perfect.

Anthology is just three master patches Section, Divisi, and Solo. It appears that most of the original articulations have made it back. I'm not really sure why I stopped using it now, so I will be spending some time with it again.

There are three Agitato libraries - Agitato Grandiose Legato, Agitato Grandiose Sordino, and Agitato Legato Arpeggio. These are very specialized libraries, and these articulations appear to be included in Anthology.

Back to the original question, Adagio, Adagio 2, and Anthology are detailed libraries that include a ton of articulations for all four sections, and three different section sizes. If you can find a way to organize them that makes sense to you then this will keep you busy for a while.

In contrast, Adagietto is the simplifed version, it does not include solo or a smaller section, and it doesn't include all the articulations, but you can do a lot with it. I very often start with Adagietto and the Agitato libraries and then go back to Adagio if I need to do something more complex.

Hope that helps.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

wst3 said:


> Adagietto includes five groups - ensemble, bass, cello, viola, and violin. In spite of what might appear to be a disadvantate the library is a joy to work with. It includes enough articulations to keep most folks happy. If they added a master patch with all the articulations this would be close to perfect.




Yes, Adagietto is an awesome strings library, but I agree it would be perfect if they added a master patch with all the articulations. Maybe we can request this from 8dio directly. I think it will be quite easy for them to do it. 



wst3 said:


> I very often start with Adagietto and the Agitato libraries and then go back to Adagio if I need to do something more complex.



That's a good process. 

Plus, we have Century Strings 2.0 supposed to be landing soon today ! 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 16, 2020)

I didn't realize 8dio went anywhere to come back from, but yes they are criminally underrated in the orchestral department, and I'm sure it's 90% because everywhere you place your mouse on the website a new '..tikitikiTIKITIKITIKI" hybrid track starts playing. I think a lot of people write their stuff off outside of that realm where they absolutely kill it. The thing is, they have clearly made some of the best instruments in every orchestral category but they just don't have that rep because they present themselves as a company with a broader range than that. Claire woodwinds are still gold standard for that niche, Agitato was easily the best romantic legato, still way up there... and Century brass are gorgeous.


----------



## Nikodeemus (Nov 23, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Hi! I know it's been a while, but I wanted to make sure you knew that 8Dio will allow you to cross-grade from Anthology to Adagietto, Adagio 2.0 and Adagio Legacy (1.6, I believe). Anthology trumps the Adagio 2.0. However, Adagio legacy gives you access to all the excellent (and often quirky) patches that didn't make it into Anthology. For the price it's incredible value


Hi!

This sounds like great news! How can get the crossgrade done?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 23, 2020)

Nikodeemus said:


> Hi!
> This sounds like great news! How can get the crossgrade done?


You must use the chat window on their homepage and tell them your intent.
Normally they give you a discount code you need to use in your cart.
It does not work automatically.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 23, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> You must use the chat window on their homepage and tell them your intent.
> Normally they give you a discount code you need to use in your cart.
> It does not work automatically.



yeah! Just request it, via chat.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 21, 2020)

I reviewed all possible reviews, listened to the demo, but still did not fully understand. If I only want the best romantic legato closest to Agitato Legato Arpeggios (which I have and I often layer on SStS) should I buy an a) Agitato Grandiose series or b) Anthology and then get an Adagio Legacy for $8? I would like to get Vista, but it's expensive for me, and best 8DIO legato looks like a budget (and sounding great) solution for me. SStS also have a great sound, full of emotion, but Agitato Arpeggio adds a special timbre and I would not want to lose it with the modified patches in the Anthology.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 21, 2020)

Of the two, Agitato Grandiose is the easier-to-use option and is still great at what it does. I’d consider Adagio Legacy later if you like Agitato and decide you want more specialized/slow legato patches to go with it.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you Sarah. I guess I'll skip this deal with Anthology now and wait for the discount on Agitato.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 24, 2020)

One more question for the owners of the Adagio (the legacy version that comes with the Anthology for an extra charge). Portamento also starts at high velocities, or are there separate patches for portamento and regular legato? Thank you.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 24, 2020)

Serge Pavkin said:


> One more question for the owners of the Adagio (the legacy version that comes with the Anthology for an extra charge). Portamento also starts at high velocities, or are there separate patches for portamento and regular legato? Thank you.


It is complicated , but you have tons of options 
In Adagio Legacy portamento (is called "slur legato" in Adagio) is available:

As extra patches which go under slighly different namings for the instruments:
For the Violins: "Emo Slur" and "Soft Emo Slur"
For the Celli: "Emo Slur" and "Soft Slur"
For the Basses: only one slur patch "Soft Slur"
For the Violas:"Emo Slur" and "Sweet Slur"

Master patches: For Violins and Celli there is a "Master Legato" patch. This patch combines legatos and triggers portamento on low velocity.
There are different Kontakt Multis for Violins/Violas/Celli (but not for basses) included, which combine one (sometimes two) of the many different regular legato patches with a slur patch. In these Multis you can either
enable the "Auto" button, then slurs are triggered on high velocity
or disable the "Auto" button and midi learn a knob and then use a midi fader to switch between slur and regular legato.

And this is only for the full size "Ensemble" patches of each section,
if we talk about the Divisi or Solo sections: everything is different again 
You have been warned. It's completely bonkers , but not necessarily in a bad way.
Let's say, you don't run out of options.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 24, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> It is complicated , but you have tons of options
> In Adagio Legacy portamento (is called "slur legato" in Adagio) is available:
> 
> As extra patches which go under slighly different namings for the instruments:
> ...


Thank you for such an extended answer Manuel) I feel I will have to tinker) But it seems worth it. Yes, maybe I will lose in playability, but the sound seems to me still very decent.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

It's difficult to find examples from users of full pieces scored with all sections if Adagio, like in a regular old string arrangement. I'm curious how it all sounds together. Is it more convincing and emotional than, say, Soaring Strings, whose emotional sound i love? Etc


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> It's difficult to find examples from users of full pieces scored with all sections if Adagio, like in a regular old string arrangement. I'm curious how it all sounds together. Is it more convincing and emotional than, say, Soaring Strings, whose emotional sound i love? Etc


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

This one combines Adagio and Anthology


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

el-bo said:


>



Thank you!! I've been curious about these libraries for years


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Thank you Sarah. I guess I'll skip this deal with Anthology now and wait for the discount on Agitato.


I might be mistaken, but doesn't Anthology include Agitato? And anthology is on sale for 99 right now 😯


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 24, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I might be mistaken, but doesn't Anthology include Agitato? And anthology is on sale for 99 right now 😯


Anthology includes _parts _of Adagio and Agitato, and you can crossgrade from that to the original full Adagio library for $8, but that crossgrade deal doesn't include Agitato which you'd still need to buy separately if you want it.

Adagio is an absolutely massive amount of content, though the scripting and organization are messy enough to make it a "fixer-upper". And that fixed-up version is arguably what Anthology is, though so much was left on the cutting room floor there that it's worth exploring the original too.

This is the best price I've seen so far for Anthology, FWIW.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 24, 2020)

I'd go with Anthology over the Agitatos.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I might be mistaken, but doesn't Anthology include Agitato? And anthology is on sale for 99 right now 😯



No. Agitato is it's own separate product line, albeit with a similar aesthetic. Anthology is a reduced (in articulations), but much more focused and 'clean' compilation of what 8DIO seem to have felt were the most useful/useable of the original Adagio libraries. It does a pretty good job of being a go-to string library (A fore-runner to Century, if you will). 

If you do decide to buy Anthology, you can get access to the original Adagio libraries, and Adagietto (It's own small compilation of Adagio), for $8. Agitato still remains a separate product.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Anthology includes _parts _of Adagio and Agitato, and you can crossgrade from that to the original full Adagio library for $8, but that crossgrade deal doesn't include Agitato which you'd still need to buy separately if you want it.
> 
> Adagio is an absolutely massive amount of content, though the scripting and organization are messy enough to make it a "fixer-upper". And that fixed-up version is arguably what Anthology is, though so much was left on the cutting room floor there that it's worth exploring the original too.
> 
> This is the best price I've seen so far for Anthology, FWIW.



Perhaps i should take the first and third weeks of each month, with you filling in on the second and fourth


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

el-bo said:


> No. Agitato is it's own separate product line, albeit with a similar aesthetic. Anthology is a reduced (in articulations), but much more focused and 'clean' compilation of what 8DIO seem to have felt were the most useful/useable of the original Adagio libraries. It does a pretty good job of being a go-to string library (A fore-runner to Century, if you will).
> 
> If you do decide to buy Anthology, you can get access to the original Adagio libraries, and Adagietto (It's own small compilation of Adagio), for $8. Agitato still remains a separate product.


Well on the site it says "Anthology is the true reimagination of our original Adagio and Agitato String collections – hand-designed with our favorite 66.500 samples from both collections." If it gets you a crossgrade to Adagio, would it not also get a crossgrade for Agitato?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Well on the site it says "Anthology is the true reimagination of our original Adagio and Agitato String collections – hand-designed with our favorite 66.500 samples from both collections." If it gets you a crossgrade to Adagio, would it not also get a crossgrade for Agitato?


Still no


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Still no


How strange!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> How strange!



Depends on which way you look at it. Agitato would seem (I don't own it) to still be worthy of being it's own package, in a way that Adagio is perhaps not (At least, not in 2020). Maybe think of the inclusion of some of Agitatos in Anthology as a bonus, more than anything else.

It's definitely a bit of a confusing mess, but if you like the sound, the value at the current price is hard to beat


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 24, 2020)

Agitado libraries are still being sold, while the old Adagio libraries are legacy instruments, so that's why they were offered to owners of Anthology as a cross grade. Also, the Legato I patches in Anthology are derived from the Agitado libraries, so you technically already have some of the articulations.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> Agitado libraries are still being sold, while the old Adagio libraries are legacy instruments, so that's why they were offered to owners of Anthology as a cross grade. Also, the Legato I patches in Anthology are derived from the Agitado libraries, so you technically already have some of the articulations.


Adagio is still sold too 😊


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 24, 2020)

Yep Agitato would be for the real hardcore folks who want the original, slightly more raw sound, and the slight variations (different lengths of the second note, "Mancini" variations in violins).


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Yep Agitato would be for the real hardcore folks who want the original, slightly more raw sound, and the slight variations (different lengths of the second note, "Mancini" variations in violins).



I've also been advised by someone that the extra dynamic bowed arts are a big draw, with the Agitatos. If the single instruments ever go for an $18 flash-sale price, I might indulge that curiosity


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Adagio is still sold too 😊


Yes, but I think they'd originally planned to discontinue them, once Anthology had got it's final update 🤷


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 24, 2020)

Adagio legacy _was_ discontinued, officially. What's currently being sold as "Adagio" is just the individual sections that make up Anthology. For the unique legacy Adagio that we're talking about, you want to just download the 1.x versions from your user page after buying or crossgrading to Adagio.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

They're very confusing with the marketing here lol! Anthology DOESN'T have all the legatos of Adagio, but those individual sections DO. You need to upgrade from Anthology to get access to them.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Adagio legacy _was_ discontinued, officially. What's currently being sold as "Adagio" is just the individual sections that make up Anthology. For the unique legacy Adagio that we're talking about, you want to just download the 1.x versions from your user page after buying or crossgrading to Adagio.



Actually, those are not the same thing. They *look* like they're the same thing, however. It's all quite confusing.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 24, 2020)

@Sarah Mancuso got me started on my journey down the 8Dio Adagio/Anthology rabbit hole. I'm planning to audition the various patches and dynamic bowing during the holiday break (there are dozens of them), then keep the ones that I will really use and backing up the others. I also purchased Vista today (my main Christmas present) and I tried combining that with Soaring Strings. It sounds awesome. I will also see if Anthology or Adagio will add anything to that combination of libraries.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 24, 2020)

It’s admittedly impossible for me to be objective, but original Adagio Violas, all Agitato (including sordino) and Adagietto are still permanent fixtures in my template. I use them in conjunction with MANY great libs from other developers. Despite their age, they have that magic something for me. Original Adagio/Agitato = Troels and I throwing out all conventions and experimenting. Tons of great stuff, but not for everyone. 

Colin


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 24, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> It’s admittedly impossible for me to be objective, but original Adagio Violas, all Agitato (including sordino) and Adagietto are still permanent fixtures in my template. I use them in conjunction with MANY great libs from other developers. Despite their age, they have that magic something for me. Original Adagio/Agitato = Troels and I throwing out all conventions and experimenting. Tons of great stuff, but not for everyone.
> 
> Colin


I've been curious about Adagio for years. Always thought it was one of the most beautiful sounding libraries. I'm tempted by this sale


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> It’s admittedly impossible for me to be objective, but original Adagio Violas, all Agitato (including sordino) and Adagietto are still permanent fixtures in my template. I use them in conjunction with MANY great libs from other developers. Despite their age, they have that magic something for me. Original Adagio/Agitato = Troels and I throwing out all conventions and experimenting. Tons of great stuff, but not for everyone.
> 
> Colin



Nice to have your input, Colin. Of course, you do realise it raises other questions? Haha! Perhaps we shouldn't go there


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 24, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> It’s admittedly impossible for me to be objective, but original Adagio Violas, all Agitato (including sordino) and Adagietto are still permanent fixtures in my template. I use them in conjunction with MANY great libs from other developers. Despite their age, they have that magic something for me. Original Adagio/Agitato = Troels and I throwing out all conventions and experimenting. Tons of great stuff, but not for everyone.
> 
> Colin


Colin,

Why are the violas special? I will have to take another look at them. Also, are there any articulations in Adagietto that are standouts for you? Many people rave about the shorts and still use them in their template today.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 25, 2020)

Regarding Adagietto, I love the ensemble feather spiccatos and the arcs. Adagio always had great shorts, and my favorites are in Adagietto.

Regarding Adagio Violas, they have beautiful tone and a wide image. 10 years later(!!) I haven’t found a more emotional sounding viola section. Violas were also the 3rd round of sessions, and we learned a lot about which legatos we liked from previous sessions with violins and cellos. 


Colin


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 25, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Regarding Adagietto, I love the ensemble feather spiccatos and the arcs. Adagio always had great shorts, and my favorites are in Adagietto.
> 
> Regarding Adagio Violas, they have beautiful tone and a wide image. 10 years later(!!) I haven’t found a more emotional sounding viola section. Violas were also the 3rd round of sessions, and we learned a lot about which legatos we liked from previous sessions with violins and cellos.
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying your sharing your thoughts on Adagio Colin! I've recently been exploring the original Adagio myself.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 25, 2020)

Just bought Adagio Cellos and Violas (also asked for support to add legacy versions). Thank you Colin, Sarah, Manuel, el-bo, and all. There is really magic in these strings and I cannot pass by. Waiting for the Agitato sale)


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for responding, Colin. That explains the name of “Colin’s favorite” articulation in that library. I never owned the original Adagio series, but I did pick up the Violas when they were on sale a few years ago. I guess the sound of the demos appealed to me over the other sections, and now I understand why. As Steve Jobs said ”You can't connect the dots looking forward; you can only connect them looking backwards.”

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 25, 2020)

I caved and grabbed Anthology. This library really is special and i hope it doesn't get discontinued. I'm imagining all the possibilities with the full Adagio legatos and everything else


----------



## AndyP (Dec 25, 2020)

Agitato Sordino is nice! One of my favourite sordinos!


----------



## Joulupukki (Jan 14, 2021)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Waiting for the Agitato sale


I do not believe that the single Agitato section will become even cheaper. Maybe the complete bundle gets a promotional price or the sections at a final sale of Agitato. Otherwise the price has been constant at $48 for each Grandiose package in the last time.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jan 14, 2021)

Joulupukki said:


> I do not believe that the single Agitato section will become even cheaper. Maybe the complete bundle gets a promotional price or the sections at a final sale of Agitato. Otherwise the price has been constant at $48 for each Grandiose package in the last time.


There was once a discount for Agitato String Bundle. If I'm not mistaken, the whole package was around $100 (ok, round up to 98).


----------



## robgb (Feb 26, 2021)

Serge Pavkin said:


> There was once a discount for Agitato String Bundle. If I'm not mistaken, the whole package was around $100 (ok, round up to 98).


Anthology is on sale this weekend for $88. I'm tempted.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Feb 26, 2021)

I have mixed feelings on Anthology itself, but it's worth it IMO for the $8 crossgrade to Adagio Legacy, which is a (literal) mess of cool stuff for lyrical string writing.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 26, 2021)

Anthology sounds good but not as drippingly emotive as the original, but i absolutely can't seem to get a single thing to sound good with the full legacy Adagio. Everything is bumpy. Nothing is smooth or consistent. The give and take is pretty extreme between the two libraries.

One thing that might help me out: if any users can guide me to customizing a patch so that i can switch whichever three legato types I choose rather than their prebuilt multis, I'd appreciate that and it would make the library a hundred times more usable


----------



## constaneum (Feb 26, 2021)

Bcoz of that, I've moved away from 8Dio orchestra libraries. Have phobia with them. Non orchestral products are OK.


----------



## homie (Feb 27, 2021)

I have Adagietto and Agitato Sordino and can't decide whether i should get Anthology or look for some other/better (probably more expensive) bread and butter string library.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 27, 2021)

homie said:


> I have Adagietto and Agitato Sordino and can't decide whether i should get Anthology or look for some other/better (probably more expensive) bread and butter string library.


IMO, you already have the best of what 8Dio offers....the sords. I own Anthology, and only use the sords (they are beautiful). As far as the rest of the library, it rarely gets used, I just find the samples inconsistent and sloppy...especially the legatos.


----------



## homie (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> IMO, you already have the best of what 8Dio offers....the sords. I own Anthology, and only use the sords (they are beautiful). As far as the rest of the library, it rarely gets used, I just find the samples inconsistent and sloppy...especially the legatos.


Thanks. I also fear that i may end up not using it much. I think i'm more in need of a solid bread and butter library first.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 27, 2021)

homie said:


> I have Adagietto and Agitato Sordino and can't decide whether i should get Anthology or look for some other/better (probably more expensive) bread and butter string library.


Bread and butter? I'd look elsewhere for that. There are many options. But Adagietto and Anthology sound really good and are very usable


----------



## homie (Feb 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Bread and butter? I'd look elsewhere for that. There are many options. But Adagietto and Anthology sound really good and are very usable


Unfortunately also much more expensive.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 27, 2021)

homie said:


> Unfortunately also much more expensive.


If you want good strings, you can pick up Hollywood Strings Gold for $100. It’s been my bread and butter strings for many years.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 27, 2021)

HS is a good way to go for great sounds on a budget. I think there's value in saving up for the sound or features you truly want though.


----------



## homie (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm sure HS would be a good choice but i don't like in-house player libraries in general. Hence i'm only looking for Kontakt libraries.


----------



## robgb (Feb 27, 2021)

homie said:


> I have Adagietto and Agitato Sordino and can't decide whether i should get Anthology or look for some other/better (probably more expensive) bread and butter string library.


I have the same two libraries. I picked up Agitato Sordinos a while back for a ridiculously low price. I loved the sound of them so much that I duplicated the library and added some internal EQ to the duplicate to make them sound like normale strings. Worked like a charm.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2021)

robgb said:


> I have the same two libraries. I picked up Agitato Sordinos a while back for a ridiculously low price. I loved the sound of them so much that I duplicated the library and added some internal EQ to the duplicate to make them sound like normale strings. Worked like a charm.


Interesting. I have to give that a try. Never thought of EQ'ing Sordino Libraries to sound Normale. 

Always learning something new, and useful here. 

Thanks.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 27, 2021)

Feeling tempted by the Anthology sale but would it be better to just get Adagietto whenever it goes on sale if I'm only interested in the ensembles, sordinos and arcs?

The near 50GB size is the thing I'm hesitant about since I don't have much available space currently and I don't feel I'd use everything else included enough to justify that much space 😅

whereas Adagietto is only 12GB


----------



## AMBi (Feb 27, 2021)

Also..wow the AGE bundle is about 50GB too 

Guess I got some tough decision making to do this weekend!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Feb 27, 2021)

FWIW, if you're interested in having the full package eventually when you have more disk space to spare, buying Anthology and then crossgrading to Adagio legacy for $8 gives you Adagietto as part of that deal.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 27, 2021)

Anthology is kind of a no-brainer for that price imo. They have 2 distinc legato instrument and 1 of them has 3 speed variation a believe. Among other things... Can hardly imagine a better deal for bed and butter strings library.


----------



## widescreen (Feb 27, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> bed and butter



😄 Better keep your butter out of the bedroom.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 27, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> FWIW, if you're interested in having the full package eventually when you have more disk space to spare, buying Anthology and then crossgrading to Adagio legacy for $8 gives you Adagietto as part of that deal.


Sweet! That’s good to know thank you! Wasn't expecting to get both but it seems too good to pass up now


----------



## Troels Folmann (Feb 27, 2021)

This is Legato 1 from Anthology. My single favorite string legato patch of all time. Colin and I recorded over 32 different string legato sessions (thats about 4000 samples pr. session) to find this specific one, which just has that Williams shine.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 27, 2021)

widescreen said:


> 😄 Better keep your butter out of the bedroom.


Come on. You need to be more open minded man.


----------



## Technostica (Feb 28, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Come on. You need to be more open minded man.


Maybe they are holding out for a vegan option? 
Here’s a chance for 8Dio to release a string library recorded with players who are all vegan.
They could even do a hipster edition but the beards are optional for the female players.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 28, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Maybe they are holding out for a vegan option?
> Here’s a chance for 8Dio to release a string library recorded with players who are all vegan.
> They could even do a hipster edition but the beards are optional for the female players.


edited: probably no politicaly corred to say that these days who knows. ..deleted.


----------



## Technostica (Feb 28, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> edited: probably no politicaly corred to say that these days who knows. ..deleted.


Maybe _you_ need to be more open minded? 
If women want to have beards, that is up to them.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Feb 28, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> bed and butter


Just like last tango in Paris.... Sorry, couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 28, 2021)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Just like last tango in Paris.... Sorry, couldn't resist!!!


Ok, unsalted butter guys. We wouldn't want anyone to endup at the hospital.


----------



## homie (Feb 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> I have the same two libraries. I picked up Agitato Sordinos a while back for a ridiculously low price. I loved the sound of them so much that I duplicated the library and added some internal EQ to the duplicate to make them sound like normale strings. Worked like a charm.


How about a special upgrade deal for people like us already owning some parts? I asked them yesterday and waiting for a reply. Without an uprade it would somehow feel like buying the same thing again. It's sure i nice offer for people completely new to Adagio/Agitato though.


----------



## widescreen (Feb 28, 2021)

Technostica said:


> If women want to have beards, that is up to them.


Nothing new since 2014.  When "Conchita Wurst" won the ESC (European Song Contest).


----------



## widescreen (Feb 28, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Maybe they are holding out for a vegan option?
> Here’s a chance for 8Dio to release a string library recorded with players who are all vegan.



Ah, no. There would definitely be some meat missing in the recordings.


----------



## robgb (Feb 28, 2021)

My only warning about both Adagietto and Agitato is that the shorts are very sloppy. I don't know if Anthology fixed them.


----------



## homie (Feb 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> My only warning about both Adagietto and Agitato is that the shorts are very sloppy. I don't know if Anthology fixed them.


+1 Does anyone know if they tightened them in Anthology? Some loose feel is ok by me but there is a point when it's too much.


----------



## robgb (Feb 28, 2021)

homie said:


> +1 Does anyone know if they tightened them in Anthology? Some loose feel is ok by me but there is a point when it's too much.


In Adagietto and Agitato you have the ability to tighten them yourself via the "speed" dial, but the problem is the samples themselves. Some of round robin notes start with a bit of a "hitch" so if you're trying to do ostinato on a single string you get a hiccup every eighth note or so. The only way to fix it is to go in and edit those notes, which is time consuming and not fully satisfying.

I wish there was a way to choose which round robins you want to use, but without being able to get into the script engine, there's no way to do it.


----------



## jazzman7 (Feb 28, 2021)

I found the Legato Cello of use from Anthology, but overall I wished I would not have bought this one... even tho I had need of more legato since I opted for AROOF instead of BBCSO. The demo looked good and the price was really good...but I should have not allowed my natural cheapness to sway me. That money could have been a nice downpayment for Afflatus, or CSS or several other options. Most of the time I find If I buy cheap, I get cheap


----------



## homie (Feb 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> In Adagietto and Agitato you have the ability to tighten them yourself via the "speed" dial, but the problem is the samples themselves. Some of round robin notes start with a bit of a "hitch" so if you're trying to do ostinato on a single string you get a hiccup every eighth note or so. The only way to fix it is to go in and edit those notes, which is time consuming and not fully satisfying.
> 
> I wish there was a way to choose which round robins you want to use, but without being able to get into the script engine, there's no way to do it.


I may worded that a little awkward. The occasional strange hit is what i really meant, not the overall delay. I assume the problem is some sloppy start points. They should fix this for us all. Doesn't make much sense if everybody is going through that tedious process themselves.


----------



## homie (Feb 28, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> That money could have been a nice downpayment for Afflatus, or CSS or several other options. Most of the time I find If I buy cheap, I get cheap


Good point. The cheaper or more affordable options may never be satisfying.


----------



## robgb (Feb 28, 2021)

homie said:


> I may worded that a little awkward. The occasional strange hit is what i really meant, not the overall delay. I assume the problem is some sloppy start points. They should fix this for us all. Doesn't make much sense if everybody is going through that tedious process themselves.


I agree. But I doubt they will. These libraries have been around for years now and no fix.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok turns out its actually a little cheaper to add the Bazantar *on top* of the other 2 sale items and just get everything

My storage is not gonna be happy with me right now


----------



## homie (Mar 1, 2021)

For those who have both libs (Adagietto and Anthology). Did they fix the shorts timing/samples (and other possible) issues in the latest Anthology incarnation?

If yes i'd consider a cheap upgrade to Anthology if they would make such an offer. I'm seeing at as just getting better patches with more or less the same samples i already have. I mean they could fix Adagietto instead. Would be ok for me as i don't really need all the other Anthology content.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 1, 2021)

homie said:


> For those who have both libs (Adagietto and Anthology). Did they fix the shorts timing/samples (and other possible) issues in the latest Anthology incarnation?
> 
> If yes i'd consider a cheap upgrade to Anthology if they would make such an offer. I'm seeing at as just getting better patches with more or less the same samples i already have. I mean they could fix Adagietto instead. Would be ok for me as i don't really need all the other Anthology content.


Wasn't this answered on the previous page!


----------



## homie (Mar 1, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Wasn't this answered on the previous page!


Sorry if i missed it. Which post do you refer to? I can't find the answer.


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 1, 2021)

For a bread and butter string library get CSS. Make sure you like the sound first by listening to the demos. 

Since I bought CSS, I look at every other string library as an accessory. I've bought many other libraries since, but I see them all as additions to the CSS core.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 1, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> This is Legato 1 from Anthology. My single favorite string legato patch of all time. Colin and I recorded over 32 different string legato sessions (thats about 4000 samples pr. session) to find this specific one, which just has that Williams shine.



I love the sound a lot but have some trouble getting a line to sound right. Is there a way of custom building a patch with three legato styles of my choosing? I think I'd get way more mileage out of it if so.


----------



## homie (Mar 2, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> For a bread and butter string library get CSS.


You're probably right. I should have bought that years ago but didn't do so because of the high price. The price might be ok if you use it every day though. For people who would just use it occasionally it's tricky to decide what to get.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Mar 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I love the sound a lot but have some trouble getting a line to sound right. Is there a way of custom building a patch with three legato styles of my choosing? I think I'd get way more mileage out of it if so.


Good question. So the legato you hear there is exclusively legato 1 in Anthology. It is my favorite single legato patch of all time. The legato is played in different octaves - doubled octave on violin + viola legato underneath to fill out the sound a bit more. No cellos or basses.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 2, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Good question. So the legato you hear there is exclusively legato 1 in Anthology. It is my favorite single legato patch of all time. The legato is played in different octaves - doubled octave on violin + viola legato underneath to fill out the sound a bit more. No cellos or basses.


Just got Anthology, AGE bundle, Neo 1 and Strings Ostinato 1+2 yesterday, to add to my ever growing 8dio collection. Fantastic sale. Anthology legato 1 is gorgeous Troels.


----------



## homie (Mar 2, 2021)

The should simply remove the sections from Anthology which aren't included in Adagietto and sell that as the new Adagietto.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Mar 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just got Anthology, AGE bundle, Neo 1 and Strings Ostinato 1+2 yesterday, to add to my ever growing 8dio collection. Fantastic sale. Anthology legato 1 is gorgeous Troels.


Thank you Doc! That is a meaty purchase! A couple of my favorite things in there would be The Glockenspiel, Marimba and Cymbalom ensembles + all the gorgeous synths that Colin, Steve Tavaglione (Newmans ambient designer and soloist extraordinaire) and myself did. A really good trick for Ostinato is to set speed to X2 and try a medium fast phrase. They fit completely on the grid and are the tigthest and most realistic spiccato/ostinato strings I know. Anthology Legato 1 is pure gold and so are both of the sustains, especially sordino ensemble sustains. We should do an update where we do some octave combinations. The Williams shine is done by adding playing the violin line with two octaves and violas to support the bottom octave of the violins - and sculpt with both CC1 and CC11. It took me years to truly respect that - something Colin has always been adamant about. 

Thanks for your support! Ps. The vocals in Neo 1 are amongst my favorites - I used them all over the upcoming Overwatch II soundtrack. Cheers T.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 2, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thank you Doc! That is a meaty purchase! A couple of my favorite things in there would be The Glockenspiel, Marimba and Cymbalom ensembles + all the gorgeous synths that Colin, Steve Tavaglione (Newmans ambient designer and soloist extraordinaire) and myself did. A really good trick for Ostinato is to set speed to X2 and try a medium fast phrase. They fit completely on the grid and are the tigthest and most realistic spiccato/ostinato strings I know. Anthology Legato 1 is pure gold and so are both of the sustains, especially sordino ensemble sustains. We should do an update where we do some octave combinations. The Williams shine is done by adding playing the violin line with two octaves and violas to support the bottom octave of the violins - and sculpt with both CC1 and CC11. It took me years to truly respect that - something Colin has always been adamant about.
> 
> Thanks for your support! Ps. The vocals in Neo 1 are amongst my favorites - I used them all over the upcoming Overwatch II soundtrack. Cheers T.


I started out with the Century Strings and Brass and started building the 8dio collection from there. Those are some cool tips and tricks. Will definitely try them!

My favourite 8dio library is the 1985 Passionate Piano. I am also in love with the guitalele.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 2, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Good question. So the legato you hear there is exclusively legato 1 in Anthology. It is my favorite single legato patch of all time. The legato is played in different octaves - doubled octave on violin + viola legato underneath to fill out the sound a bit more. No cellos or basses.


Thanks! My question is more, is there a way that i can put together a multi similar to the prebuilt ones provided where i can choose which transitions i hear?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 2, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> the upcoming Overwatch II soundtrack


Owww nice. My 12 year old is definitely going to play that one, so I will check out your soundtrack one way or the other haha. Did you do tracks for the “current” Overwatch as well? I would love to listen to some of your “official” commissioned compositions, because like I already said in your other thread I am constantly returning to my “8dio fave demos” playlist on SoundCloud.


----------



## Jish (Mar 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Did you do tracks for the “current” Overwatch as well? I would love to listen to some of your “official” commissioned compositions, because like I already said in your other thread I am constantly returning to my “8dio fave demos” playlist on SoundCloud.


Troels is credited with scoring atleast three of the Tomb Raider games from ps2 era (eh...) I believe- if memory serves, it is _Legend_ and _Anniversary_, and if memory serves further he co-composed _Underworld_ with Colin. The music was _not_ the problem with those games, and many cues are found easily enough on youtube (upstaging McCree's original work was always going to be an impossibility, but Troels and Colin did well with the material they had to work with on the games.)


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 2, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> For a bread and butter string library get CSS. Make sure you like the sound first by listening to the demos.
> 
> Since I bought CSS, I look at every other string library as an accessory. I've bought many other libraries since, but I see them all as additions to the CSS core.


The weird thing I've noticed about CSS that they suffer in the raw demo comparisons I've heard, but so many people absolutely love them. In hearing them in compositions they sound quite nice....A solid sound that seems to just sit well within a mix. I do not have them, but I'd guess they are a solid choice when layered with more bombastic VI's. For example, I find I do not use Anthology front and center too often, but some of the Legato's really work well when paired up with my AROOF. The Con Sords sound the best in general on Anthology to my ears, Tho I have not used them on a composition yet.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Mar 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Thanks! My question is more, is there a way that i can put together a multi similar to the prebuilt ones provided where i can choose which transitions i hear?


Excellent suggestion and something we can incorporate for future Anthology update, which is slated later this year. Great idea.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 2, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Excellent suggestion and something we can incorporate for future Anthology update, which is slated later this year. Great idea.


Just to be clear I'm referring to the legacy adagio legatos. It would make all those transitions so easy to manage! Thanks for all the info. I love that you're all still passionate and proud about the library


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Mar 2, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Excellent suggestion and something we can incorporate for future Anthology update, which is slated later this year. Great idea.


Neat, what else is planned for the update?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Mar 2, 2021)

Jish said:


> Troels is credited with scoring atleast three of the Tomb Raider games from ps2 era (eh...) I believe- if memory serves, it is _Legend_ and _Anniversary_, and if memory serves further he co-composed _Underworld_ with Colin. The music was _not_ the problem with those games, and many cues are found easily enough on youtube (upstaging McCree's original work was always going to be an impossibility, but Troels and Colin did well with the material they had to work with on the games.)





Sarah Mancuso said:


> Neat, what else is planned for the update?


True polyphonic legato and polyphonic legato for arcs amongst other things.


----------



## homie (Mar 2, 2021)

May i ask again whether to shorts in Anthology have the same (too IMO) loose feel as in Adagietto? I don't know if it's caused by bad sample start points or occasionally strange/wrongly assigned samples. It generally sounds a little too chaotic to my ears.


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 2, 2021)

homie said:


> You're probably right. I should have bought that years ago but didn't do so because of the high price. The price might be ok if you use it every day though. For people who would just use it occasionally it's tricky to decide what to get.


Reading back, my post was a bit monomaniacal - please ignore me - there are so many more beautiful colours in the strings library 'rainbow' beyond CSS haha 🙃. A closed mind will miss out on all sorts of magical experiences! On the 8dio side I keep coming back to Adagio Violas and all those crazy beautiful Adagio legatos...


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 2, 2021)

This is me drowning in those Adagio Violas haha!



I think this means I vote for... Anthology?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Mar 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I started out with the Century Strings and Brass and started building the 8dio collection from there. Those are some cool tips and tricks. Will definitely try them!
> 
> My favourite 8dio library is the 1985 Passionate Piano. I am also in love with the guitalele.


I purchased the Guitalele, and I thought that I would love it, but I can't get it to sound like the demo. The legato seems to be overpronounced. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Any tips?

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## VSriHarsha (Mar 2, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Neat, what else is planned for the update?


Anthology will be updated soon?


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 2, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Anthology will be updated soon?






Troels Folmann said:


> Excellent suggestion and something we can incorporate for future Anthology update, which is slated later this year. Great idea.


----------



## homie (Mar 3, 2021)

Does anyone know how long it takes usually to get a reply by 8dio? I wrote them an email some days ago about a possible upgrade path to Anthology. Maybe no reply means no.


----------



## EgM (Mar 3, 2021)

homie said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes usually to get a reply by 8dio? I wrote them an email some days ago about a possible upgrade path to Anthology. Maybe no reply means no.



Use the chat box on the bottom left of their webpage, much faster


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 3, 2021)

homie said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes usually to get a reply by 8dio? I wrote them an email some days ago about a possible upgrade path to Anthology. Maybe no reply means no.


I had the same experience, and yes the chat box was near instant


----------



## homie (Mar 3, 2021)

EgM said:


> Use the chat box on the bottom left of their webpage, much faster


I just did that. The answer was 'There are currently no upgrades to Anthology'. :(


----------



## homie (Mar 3, 2021)

I'd still like to know if Anthology is "thighter". Please tell me if you have both.

Maybe i should start a thread about fixing Adagietto (if that's possible at all).


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 3, 2021)

homie said:


> I just did that. The answer was 'There are currently no upgrades to Anthology'. :(


They may be misunderstanding. It's crossgrade to legacy Adagio. Maybe link this blog on their own site



https://8dio.com/2019/05/20/adagio-anthology-owners/


----------



## homie (Mar 3, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> They may be misunderstanding. It's crossgrade to legacy Adagio. Maybe link this blog on their own site
> 
> 
> 
> https://8dio.com/2019/05/20/adagio-anthology-owners/


Hmm, i have Adagietto and Agitato Sordino, which aren't mentioned in that blog post.


----------



## homie (Mar 3, 2021)

I also asked about a possible New Adagietto (Anthologietto) out of Anthology. They could simply remove the sections not included in Adagietto. But that would only make sense if Anthology has problems present in Adagietto ironed out.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 3, 2021)

homie said:


> Hmm, i have Adagietto and Agitato Sordino, which aren't mentioned in that blog post.


Oh sorry i thought you meant you had Anthology


----------



## AMBi (Mar 4, 2021)

Finally got some time to play with it and the AGE bundle seems infinitely usable for any genre and Anthology's definitely taken a spot in my string template now . Overall very happy with this sale 😋

Now to hold out in hopes of a choir sale sometime in the future so I can complete my 8dio wishlist


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 4, 2021)

Picked up the AGE Bundle as well, and had to get a bigger external SSD for that (and other reasons). Sounds really great!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Picked up the AGE Bundle as well, and had to get a bigger external SSD for that (and other reasons). Sounds really great!


Aren’t they great?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thanks for your support!


By all means Troels. It is well deserved. Your demos and walkthroughs are ones I revisit many times just for inspiration. My current favourite is this one. Such a beautiful song and a great arrangement. Every time I watch I pick up little things that I want to remember and put to use.


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Your demos and walkthroughs are ones I revisit many times just for inspiration.


I was literally about to post this. Troels' and Colin's demos are top notch, and I regularly find myself humming the theme for some of their tracks whilst cooking or something


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2021)

Here’s that song I linked to, without the breakdown:









8Dio 66 Trombones: "I Can Feel" by Troels Folmann


Legion Series 66-Trombones is an incredibly versatile library, with its rich and warm legato, a large and colorful low-end, bright fortissimo sustains, punchy shorts and effects. ‘Epic’ is the only wo




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





PS:
I could really use a nice Legion Bundle sale


----------



## VSriHarsha (Apr 14, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> FWIW, if you're interested in having the full package eventually when you have more disk space to spare, buying Anthology and then crossgrading to Adagio legacy for $8 gives you Adagietto as part of that deal.


What if I own Adagietto & wanna buy Anthology?
I still have to pay $8 for the Adagios right?
I mean, yes, it covers the server costs & I think it makes sense.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Apr 14, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> This is me drowning in those Adagio Violas haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this means I vote for... Anthology?



Nice. May I ask what piano, vocal, drums you also used? Thanks.


----------



## tc9000 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jrettetsoh said:


> Nice. May I ask what piano, vocal, drums you also used? Thanks.


Thanks!

Piano: Production Voices Concert Grand Compact
Strings: 8dio Adagio - Violas - Chamber
Voice: Organic Samples Solo Opera
Cello: Cinesamples Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato
Voice: Perfomance Samples Oceania Choir 
Strings: 8dio Majestica
Horns: 8dio Majestica
Woodwinds: 8dio Majestica
Horns: Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1
Drums: Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 16, 2021)

is Anthology a good compliment to CSS?


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Apr 17, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> is Anthology a good compliment to CSS?


That's hard to tell but there things in there that you won't find in CSS like real sordinos and dynamics patch(akrs).


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 17, 2021)

I think of a real band. Everybody playing their favorite instrument (of different brands) and it all comes together beautifully. Libraries are the same way and exclusivity generally won't bring you the best experience, regardless of the developer. CSS sounds like an amazing library to me and I am sure it can do many things that Anthology can't - and Anthology has its strong suits too. Legato 1 for Violas and Violins is still my go-to legato after all these years. The perfect John Williams sound. The sustains and sordino sustains have been polished so many times and just work. The true dynamic sordino arcs are hard to beat for what they do and so forth.

In other words, I guess I am - as counter-intuitive as it may sound - advocating for a developer agnostic approach. Choose what sounds best to your ears - mix and match. Ear over intellect.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Ear over intellect.


So True, yet many times this is ignored.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Apr 17, 2021)

I must say the best Portamento legato I’ve heard so far from 8dio.

CSS is Cinematic Studio Strings right ? I heard it’s got good warmth in it.


----------



## toddkreuz (Aug 7, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> I must say the best Portamento legato I’ve heard so far from 8dio.
> 
> CSS is Cinematic Studio Strings right ? I heard it’s got good warmth in it.


CSS (Cinematic Studio Strings) is great in many ways. 
The 8dio strings have a great tone, and the arcs are amazing.

I'm interested to know how many dynamic layers are used in the
legato patches from each Library. My ears tell me CSS is using
more dynamic layers than 8dio. I could be wrong ,but it sounds that
way to my ears. Many times when using any of the legatos in anthology
the modwheel sounds more like expression. (one layer being turned up and down)


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 7, 2021)

I


toddkreuz said:


> CSS (Cinematic Studio Strings) is great in many ways.
> The 8dio strings have a great tone, and the arcs are amazing.
> 
> I'm interested to know how many dynamic layers are used in the
> ...


am not quite sure but I think they’re like 3 layers? I mean the legatos but the long arcs have more. Check this:


----------

